# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihme per te studiuar ne Greqi

## Fabio_gr

pershendetje te gjitheve deshiroj te konkuroj ketu ne greqi per studim ne universitetet greke por e verteta eshte se nuk jam ne dijeni te procedurave te rregjistrimeve  nuk di se cfare duhet dhe si mund te rregjistrohem per kete vit..
tani jetoj ketu pa doc dhe gjuhen pak e di ose per tu bere nxenes fare(dmth te shkruaj)nejse me ndihmoni ndopak ju qe keni konkuruar ketu per te gjitha procedurat e rregjistrimit dhe si i behet halli per gjuhen(help me plzzzz)
ju falenderoj te gjitheve

----------


## FierAkja143

fabio po ce do universitetin ne greqi ti se ti nuk eshte se di dhe greqisht (te shkruash)
une po te isha si ty (mos te dija greqisht) aplikoja per nje student viza per te ardhur ne Amerik.  Ktu ne shumicen e universiteteve ka klasa speciale per studentet qe sdin anglish (ESL) dhe besoj se do jet eksperienc me e mire per ty ta besh universitetin ne Amerik.


good luck me studimet


ps. me vjen keq qe su pergjigja tamam per ca pyete, po ka studente qe jan ne universitete greke qe besoj se mund te siellin me shume info.

----------


## Julius

> pershendetje te gjitheve deshiroj te konkuroj ketu ne greqi per studim ne universitetet greke por e verteta eshte se nuk jam ne dijeni te procedurave te rregjistrimeve  nuk di se cfare duhet dhe si mund te rregjistrohem per kete vit..
> tani jetoj ketu pa doc dhe gjuhen pak e di ose per tu bere nxenes fare(dmth te shkruaj)nejse me ndihmoni ndopak ju qe keni konkuruar ketu per te gjitha procedurat e rregjistrimit dhe si i behet halli per gjuhen(help me plzzzz)
> ju falenderoj te gjitheve



Pershendetje! Per berjen e dok. do te te duhet deftesa e shkolles se mesme, e konvertuar ne shkallen 0-20. ( pyet te drejtoria arsimore e rrethit perkates per kete gje) Pastaj do te te duhen certifikatat familjare dhe personale, gjithashtu leternjoftimet e vjetra te prinderve (nese i kane akoma) per vertetimin e kombesise. Deftesa e shkolles se mesme duhet origjinale patjeter dhe e vulosur te drejtoria arsimore, ministria e jashtme dhe ambasada shqiptare ne Athine. Gjithashtu nga drejtoria arsimore do te te duhet dhe nje vertetim ne te cilin te thuhet se ke te drejte te vazhdosh studimet brenda vendit. Keto dokumenta perkthehen dhe noterizohen ose ne Shqiperi ose ne Greqi ( do te te keshilloja ne Greqi, jane dhe me lire dhe me te besueshme) Pasi i ke bere te gjitha keto do te te duhet t'i paraqitesh te Ministria e Arsimit ne Greqi. Kane nje afat per te huajt, nga fillimi i Gushtit me duket se eshte kjo. Kujdes! Meqe je pa dokumenta ashtu si thua, besoj se do te duhet te gjesh nje njeri ne Greqi me dok te rregullta qe t'i paraqese keto per ty po per kete do te te duhet nje prokure ( dok qe verteton se i jep te drejte njeriut ne fjale qe te paraqese dok. per ty) Te keshilloj t'i besh sa me pare se (sigurisht) do te te sjellin ngaterresa. Nqs ke ndonje paqartesi me kontakto ne pm. Te uroj sukses  :buzeqeshje:

----------

